# 3x3 Record holder



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Who do you think will become the next cubing world record holder? (3x3)


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

well it would take a while to beat the erik guy's record.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

faz. Or Harris.


----------



## Mastersonian (Feb 28, 2010)

Be more specific.

Official? Unofficial?
Single? Average of 5? Bld? Feet?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 28, 2010)

Joey.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

Joey.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Joey.


This


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 28, 2010)

1. Be more specific. What event?

2. STOP BUMPING / POSTING THREADS WITH POSTS THAT HAVE NO REAL MEANING PLEASE. There I said it.

I like Harris Chan for a single. Felix will break his own average soon and then no one'll catch him.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> 1. Be more specific. What event?
> 
> 2. STOP BUMPING / POSTING THREADS WITH POSTS THAT HAVE NO REAL MEANING PLEASE. There I said it.
> 
> I like Harris Chan for a single. Felix will break his own average soon and then no one'll catch him.



It's Feliks and when he gets to his next competition.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2010)

A very fast cuber who can solve the Rubik's cube in an official competition in 7.07 seconds or less.

Off topic: Stop spamming so many threads


----------



## Truncator (Feb 28, 2010)

Jules


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Right now Faz has the avg WR by nearly a second, I can't say I see him getting dethroned any time soon and he still has potential for faster averages with more comps...


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 28, 2010)

Faz for average for sure, single is kind of up in the air do to "lucky" solves and such, but I like Harris Chan for it, 7.33 is mighty close.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2010)

me joke!emm probably harris chan or felix for single nd for avg i cant see felixs record be broken too soon but he might bet it again this year


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> me joke!emm probably harris chan or felix for single nd for avg i cant see felixs record be broken too soon but he might bet it again this year



lern 2 inglish


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

Joey.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 28, 2010)

Joey.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Joey.
> ...



+1

EDIT i should of put about +10 as i didnt read the whole thread :fp


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2010)

Joey


----------



## Jai (Mar 1, 2010)

Joey.


----------



## Weston (Mar 1, 2010)

Shane Rowland


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Joey.





Sa967St said:


> Joey.





Musli4brekkies said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Joey.
> ...





Dene said:


> Joey.





r_517 said:


> Joey.





MichaelErskine said:


> Joey



Bristol Spring 2010????

EDIT: Michael missed out the full stop :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 1, 2010)

Who's Joey?

I vote for J2ey


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 1, 2010)

Thom


----------



## Forte (Mar 1, 2010)

Jo`y


----------



## Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Jo`y



J`ey...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 1, 2010)

Joey


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

Yish


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2010)

Yohei.


----------



## Escher (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr Gurri.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> Yish



Fish
teehee?


----------



## idpapro (Mar 1, 2010)

Woner


----------



## Edward (Mar 1, 2010)

Will Smith (or Dan Brown if he would've kept practicing)


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

feliks whenever he feels like actually doing good in F2L before getting one of those PLL skips


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> feliks whenever he feels like actually doing good in F2L before getting one of those PLL skips



Haha, Feliks + LL skip in comp = WR?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 1, 2010)

Faz


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > feliks whenever he feels like actually doing good in F2L before getting one of those PLL skips
> ...



-the shaking


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> -the shaking



Good point.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > feliks whenever he feels like actually doing good in F2L before getting one of those PLL skips
> ...



A lot of people getting an LL skip would be the WR.

On some level, I'd be annoyed if I got LLskipWR.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 1, 2010)

Gaetan.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> A lot of people getting an LL skip would be the WR.
> 
> On some level, I'd be annoyed if I got LLskipWR.



Good point, but I think that his would be the hardest to catch.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

idpapro said:


> Woner



Again I will put myself eating a shoe up against this happening.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > Woner
> ...



Woner make it happen. I wanna see this.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rama. Please?
But seriously. Joey.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 1, 2010)

Macky!


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Macky!



This would make me happy about learning most of his plls (mainly do to the convince of the printable sheet, need to do something during chem). 

I second this, go Macky!


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2010)

Y`hei


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Y`hei



Incorrect. Correct answer: Feliks Zemdegs


----------

